# Celexa, stomoch distension and Dicetel



## h_notsel (Jul 19, 2003)

I started taking Celexa for depression/anxiety and have experienced very positive results. Unfortunately, Celexa causes my stomach to become completely distended, so my doctor prescribed Dicetel to help (I don't have IBS). It doesn't seem to be doing the trick. I just wondered if anyone has had similar experiences with Celexa and stomach bloating (I don't have any other negative symptoms) and whether they can offer advice on what to try other than Dicetel.


----------

